# Inverter that will run quietly/silent on 150w draw



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I currently have a 300w inverter that the fan seems to kick in at 90w which is the nominal for my laptop.
It drives me mad

Can someone suggest an inverter that will run silently up to 150w

am currently looking at a 1000w softstart from tlc which has a temperature controlled fan

Can i assume that if it is only likely to draw a max of 150w the fan will not be used much?

Or suggestions for really quiet one!!

Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Any 150W one apart from rebadged out-of-spec Taiwanese ones from eBay 

There is no need for a fan to dissipate heat with modern efficient inverters at 150W. 

Dave


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you Dave

Is this one http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/TLINV1000.html

rebadged out-of-spec Taiwanese one

Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ian,

No, but then again it isn't 150w either!

Dave


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Dave,

Yes,I know it's not.

Assuming that I wish to future proof, and I already have a horrible, noisey 300w one. Would the tlc 1000w inverter run silently drawing 150w?


Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ian, 

You need to read the MHF inverter guide. Go to Members Motorhome Guides forum.

Dave


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Dave,

I was asking for your opinion.

I know you have a wealth of knowledge.

Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ian,

You got it in my first reply to your OP! 

Dave


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Dave,

Well have half an answer anyway.

If I only need 150w any reasonable inverter will suffice, because it has no fan.

I was talking in my original post about a 1000w

I have read your article as you suggested

Is the fan likely to kick in only using it at 150w?

Ian


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a 1000W inverter but it is installed next to the battery compartment underneath the floor and there is therefore no noise - at least that I can hear. Would that not be an option for you? i.e. install it in a place where you can't hear it? In any event a 1000W inverter has to be installed with as short a cable run as reasonably possible between it and the batteries.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Why don't you buy a dedicated 12 volt laptop supply. About £30 from Maplins.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Peribo,

I am probably going to attach to passenger seat base within 1 metre of batteries.

I was rather hoping that someone could tell me if it would be silent or reasonably so bearing in mind that less 20% of capacity was being used.

Thanks for you input

Ian


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Spacerunner,

I am going to use it for phones chargers, camera charger, etc as well

Ian


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

icer said:


> Spacerunner,
> 
> I am going to use it for phones chargers, camera charger, etc as well
> 
> Ian


In that case, get Maplin's 150 watt inverter. No fan, no noise and charges all my phones, iPods even leccy toothbrush.

Again £30 or less.

I just plug it into the habitation 12 volt supply (TV socket).


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No I tried. He doesn't want to follow that advice, nor my FAQ advice to avoid future proofing as you waste money and battery energy with it.

Dave


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

we each have a laptop and on occasion have been charging other things all at the same time on an extension cable total draw somewhere in the region of say 200w

i accept what you say concerning wasted energy

we do however have solar panels and this has not created any problems thus far.

now it would be fine if i could run the 2 laptops on 150w inverter but i dont think it would work.

my present 300w set up works well apart from the bloudy fan noise, it was very cheap though so what can i expect!

existing has croc clips and i wanted to do it properly & hardwire it and permanently fix it where it will be easily accessible.

I was not bothered about battery capacity as such, but noise.

perhaps I should have explained myself better or asked different questions. Ian


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

icer said:


> we each have a laptop and on occasion have been charging other things all at the same time on an extension cable total draw somewhere in the region of say 200w
> 
> i accept what you say concerning wasted energy
> 
> ...


hi i have 1000w sterling inverter and when using my lap top fan cuts in i can hear it altho its well hidden right next to battery

not sure if this helps


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, that doesn't surprise me. The simple truth in the MHF Inverter guide is that inverters are inefficient at small fractions of their maximum load. Thus for a given ~100W load, a 1000W inverter is losing more energy in heat than a 150W one, and this heat has to be dissipated. Hence the wisdom of a 150W one.

Dave


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, in the end I have purchased a 150w inverter.



Ian


----------

